# Meatloaf



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

We have Dinner on the Grounds at my Church tomorrow and I did a smoked meatloaf on the Akorn as my contribution. 2.5 pounds cooked at 250*.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

One of my favorites


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like a fatty / bacon explosion.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are today's pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oops Duplicate


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

That's a fine looking spread


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Paymaster... Gotta give it to ya pal, That's a tasty looking spread! 
I can actually feel my arteries hardening just looking at it. I do love this kind of food but only on Sunday's for me.
OH Wait, yesterday was Sunday!!!

Certainly not to be confused with this Meatloaf














However That Spread does look like Paradise, or Church Homecoming Lunch at my Church.

Jollymon's new residence will be in Ga... Invite he and his bride over for dinner...


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

How long did you leave the meatloaf on the Akorn? About the same amount as a fatty?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> How long did you leave the meatloaf on the Akorn? About the same amount as a fatty?


Pretty much. I get fatties to 165*, meatloaf to 150*

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> How long did you leave the meatloaf on the Akorn? About the same amount as a fatty?


Pretty much. I get fatties to 165*, meatloaf to 150*

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Gonna have to try that. Sounds and looks great!


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

looks great.
Wheres the RECIPE?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

2 pounds of ground beef
1 pack of McCormick's Meat Loaf seasoning
one large egg
bread crumbs
milk
The actual recipe ingredient amounts are on the McCormick package.
Wrapped the loaf in 9-10 strips of bacon.
Cooked in my Akorn at 250* with two fist sized chunks of apple wood


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

............


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks. always looking for the perfect meatloaf.
i've been using onion soup mix.


----------

